# My first computer



## endian (Jul 7, 2001)

The first one I bought anyway. I commandeered my sister's VIC-20 before it.

Hey, it's pre OS9


----------



## apb3 (Jul 9, 2001)

Atari 400!

Loved that membrane keyboard...


----------



## rharder (Jul 9, 2001)

Even the Apple IIe had sound input capability. My TiBook doesn't though.  Bummer.

-Rob


----------



## endian (Jul 9, 2001)

Where did you sound input on a IIe? The cassette port?


----------



## holmBrew (Jul 9, 2001)

Wasn't the Commadore 128 pre Amiga?


----------



## endian (Jul 9, 2001)

Not really, they came out at about the same time. The 128 was the culmination of Commodore's 8-bit architecture going back to the PET 2001, and the Amiga was a 68000 based 16/32 bit machine.


----------



## scott (Jul 9, 2001)

I used to drive my sister nuts by putting my Paratrooper cassette from my Vic 20 into her tape player.

Next I got a Smith - Corona PC with DOS and played Liesure Suit Larry until the cows came home.


----------



## rharder (Jul 9, 2001)

The Apple IIe (at least some models of it) had a 1/8" mini-plug in the back for plugging in sound either from a mic or a walkman or whatever. I don't remember if it was for line-level or powered input.

Anyway, you could sample it at some data address. Something funny kinda like the way you'd PEEK at a memory address to make the speaker tick.

-Rob


----------



## endian (Jul 9, 2001)

yeah, that's the cassette port heh heh.. it didn't *start out* as a sound input!


----------



## rharder (Jul 10, 2001)

LOL! And I didn't know it was a cassette port!

-Rob


----------

